# 3D cards



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

and more


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job Brian. 

Will help out especially in lighting conditions where you really can not make out the rings on the target.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

awesome :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great Job !!!


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Great job. PM sent


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

NICE job Brian......but we need to get mckenzie cards done like this too.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> NICE job Brian......but we need to get mckenzie cards done like this too.


LOL. That's what I was thinking! Really nice job, I could use that I do some shoots that use Rhineharts.:thumbs_up


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome!! good job!!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*3D Cards*

Wow, these really do look great, I would love to get a copy as well. Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*3d cards*

I was able to print right from this post.
Thanks, this is awesome.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

bcbow197 Great Job. Alot of archers should need them. :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> NICE job Brian......but we need to get mckenzie cards done like this too.


I used to have all the McKenzie black and white ones but I believe I lost them. I am still looking. Got the Rinehart strat from the website like I was told I could. 




Tenpoint TL-7 said:


> bcbow197 Great Job. Alot of archers should need them. :thumbs_up


Thanks


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

544daniel said:


> I was able to print right from this post.
> Thanks, this is awesome.


Yep, I printed right off this page too. Just click on the pictures and print away. Thanks for putting this in Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jon Shea said:


> Yep, I printed right off this page too. Just click on the pictures and print away. Thanks for putting this in Brian.





544daniel said:


> I was able to print right from this post.
> Thanks, this is awesome.


Well if you guys decide that you want the actual files I will email them to you.....all for free!!!

Glad u all like them!!!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

the mcKenzie's are posted here if you want to re-size them
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=465551


----------



## psevic (Nov 23, 2009)

pm sent THANKS


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am interested in the Mckenzie and rineharts!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

The link above is good as well. McKenzie doesnt have any pics with vitals highlighted except for the ones in the other link and they are all IBO and small and not good quality. 

But they will work. 

ALL PM's answered. If you still did not recieve the email by the end of today shoot me a PM and let me know.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Super job!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

jimmyk said:


> Super job!


Thanks all!!


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for sending them so quick. great job


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rrcolvin1 said:


> thanks for sending them so quick. great job


Your welcome....but after today it may be slow while I am at the ATA. I may still be able to access it and send it out....that is if I have time....lol


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i did a similar thing except put the pictures in baseball card holders. this is a lot more compact tho, good job!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## Shaun R (Dec 13, 2009)

I just got the file with the cards Brian. They look great! :thumbs_up
Thanks.
Shaun


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> i did a similar thing except put the pictures in baseball card holders. this is a lot more compact tho, good job!!


Thats a good idea as well with the baseball cards. You can adjust the size with Excel, I made an additional set that are around 2"x3" and I also made some of the large full page ones and laminated them as well. 



Shaun R said:


> I just got the file with the cards Brian. They look great! :thumbs_up
> Thanks.
> Shaun


You are welcome!!!


----------



## b2redneck (Mar 24, 2009)

*pm*

pm sent; Thanks


----------



## BrandonSX3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Could someone PM me the Mckenzie ones! Id really appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## potorick (Dec 16, 2008)

*Originals*

The target cards are great, please send me the original files. I'll PM you the address.

Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK Will do brother!!!


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

could you send me the files as well...thats awesome...

[email protected]


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

PM Sent w/ address


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

All PM's answered and emails sent in a few!!


----------



## jeeper1 (May 14, 2008)

cards look great. Please send them to my e-mail. pm sent. thanks


----------



## phermann36 (Dec 10, 2009)

jeeper1 said:


> cards look great. Please send them to my e-mail. pm sent. thanks


Yea what that guy said.


thanks in advance.


----------



## 4EvR (Mar 16, 2010)

Could I get them too!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

PM sent!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

These look great


----------



## turkey721 (Sep 11, 2009)

I sent ya a PM, these are very handy. Just today I shot a 3d match and it is really hard to see the 10 ring on a black pig, in the shade even with binoculars. This is good stuff. Thanks


----------

